# Looking for some suggestions from you freshwater guys



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

I just bought a huge line of Freshwater tackle for Broxson Outdoors in Navarre. We want it to be the best freshwater store in our area. We definitley have saltwater and hunting but we want a quality line of freshwater. 

I would like to take some suggestions from you guys. Anything in particular you guys want? I will be glad to buy it and put it in the store. Just let me know. 

I am also going to have a full line of river tackle for those traveling to places like Millers Ferry and such...


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

<BLOCKQUOTE style="MARGIN-RIGHT: 0px" dir=ltr>


A GOOD spinnerbait selection, topwater (hard to find GOOD frogs at decent prices), worms (styles, sizes, colors), crankbaits lipped/lipless (hard to find ANYTHING locally in "bream/bluegill" colors)</p></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Fishing Medic is dead on. First thing I was going to say was "spinnerbaits". Everything he said plus some decent worm hooks, flippin hooks and replacement trebles. By decent I mean a Gamakatsu equivalent. 

Where is your store? I'd like to drop by and squander some money.

As it stands now, I've got to make the drive from Navarre to either Academy or one of the BPS stores to find almost anything for freshwater.

Hope this helps, Amarillo


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Just found you on Facebook. Looks like this is going to be GREAT!! I wish you the best of success.

Amarillo Palmira


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

-- Line of Zoom plastics</p>


-- Line of Yamamoto Senkos</p>


-- Good Hooks</p>


NJD</p>


----------



## paulywog (Apr 25, 2009)

Small feather jig... talking 1/32, 1/64 even 1/82. only real place i can find them is either online or up north, love fishing with these things.. and my pops says some goodqualitystraw rigs for spanish


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey guys thanks for the comments...95% of the stuff you mentioned we have. We have loads of spinner baits, zoom and culprit soft plastics, lots of crank baits, great gamakatsu and owner hook selection, great top water selection and loads of other stuff.

We will be open May 15th! Come by and see us...


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *paulywog (24/04/2010)*Small feather jig... talking 1/32, 1/64 even 1/82. only real place i can find them is either online or up north, love fishing with these things.. and my pops says some goodqualitystraw rigs for spanish


</p>


Paulywog, do you no who makes the jigs you are talking about? If you can let me know I will order them...</p>


Thanks</p>


----------



## Wishin4Bass (Oct 28, 2009)

LUNKER LURE BUZZBAITS!!! most places only have one color,(white)


----------



## usaf medic (May 29, 2008)

PM me if you see any of the Tru-Tungsten stuff you like. Picasso spinnerbaits and jigs. I think we have talked before but i have plenty of folks looking forward to your opening day.


----------



## fishing007 (Apr 26, 2010)

You may also check out some guides and info that others recommend for fishing equipment. People like to be able to find stuff that was recommended by experts in the store.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Our freshwater section looks awesome! We have as good of freshwater selection as anyone!Hope you guys can get out to see us May 15th.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

Will be there. Look forward to meeting you


----------

